# Keyless Entry Question



## terryg911 (Feb 26, 2005)

I have a 1990 SE (Destroyed) that has the pushbutton keyless entry in the dorr handles. I also have a 1991 GXE that I have been driving. Do you all think it is worthwhile to try and swap the keyless entry to the 1991? It looks like Modules from hell to me, but thought I would ask as I assume that the wire harness is compatabile.

Thanks
terryg


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

You've got your SE and GXE backwards...

all GXEs had the keyless entry. None of the SEs did.

and no, I wouldn't attempt to move it over. as you said- modules from hell. they're in some horrible places to get to (i.e. remove the entire dash) and lots of wiring involved.

You'd be better off goign to the local stereo shop and spending $100 installed on an aftermarket keyless entry system


----------

